
We're thinking about organizational culture all wrong - scotch_drinker
https://hbr.org/2017/01/were-thinking-about-organizational-culture-all-wrong
======
dilemma
Culture is descriptive, not prescriptive.

Companies with the "no asshole rule" have it backwards and are likely full of
assholes, starting at the top.

~~~
drdeca
> Culture is descriptive, not descriptive.

This seems to either be a typo, or clever in a way that I don't understand.

~~~
dilemma
Thanks, fixed.

------
heynowletsgo
Culture can be, but should not be thought of as shared values. The more
accurate way to think of it is shared delusions. Their is nothing in "values"
that is actually truth, just emotional feelings about it. Shared emotions can
be replaced arbitrarily and you have a different culture but reality does not
change. That's a delusion, and to use culture correctly in an organization you
must recognize that what you are trying to manipulate is just a delusion. Deal
with it as delusions and then effective techniques can be learned and
implemented.

------
Chris2048
We live in an age were our understanding of 'culture' is as mature as medieval
understanding of biology.

Until social science matures, we will be stuck arguing about the balance of
the humours.

------
andrew-lucker
I like the flora and fauna picture at the top. To summarize the article:
culture is like an ecosystem, not a hammer.

